# Anywhere near Massachusetts



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

anyone know one in mass? or near mass? thanks


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

there is a boston meetup.com group... that seems to be more of an activity group... and of course the mgh group.. also I believe there is a BU group... but nothing near me that I know of..


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

> also I believe there is a BU group


Not that I've ever heard about


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

http://www.bu.edu/anxiety/socphobprogram.html


ColdFury said:


> > also I believe there is a BU group
> 
> 
> Not that I've ever heard about


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

David1976 said:


> http://www.bu.edu/anxiety/socphobprogram.html
> 
> 
> ColdFury said:
> ...


Thats CARD. I wouldn't call it a support group, its an anxiety clinic. I went there for 3 years. The waiting list is very long and you have to pay. They treat all sorts of anxiety disorders.


----------

